
The Anti-Helicopter Parent’s Plea: Let Kids Play - daschaefer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/23/magazine/the-anti-helicopter-parents-plea-let-kids-play.html?_r=0
======
blacksmith_tb
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12742853](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12742853)

